# Freebies



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi guys, cleaning out the garage I've found a box of (mostly unopened) bottles of chemical guys that I must have owned for 6 years without realising (attached imagine if I've done it right)

I have no idea if they're still usable, but if somebody wanted them to give then a go they're free to collect. I've also got a very old style 110 porter cable machine and transformer/cable if you wanted that at the same time- free again. If I find any other old bits of kit I'll also throw then in FOC.

PM if interest, I'm based between Chepstow and Newport

Cheers


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Sadly a faur distance away. Interested In the porter cable if you wanted to post mate.


----------



## Boxstercol (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi, 
Are these still available?
Cheers,
Colin


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cracking gesture there giarc.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Boxstercol said:


> Hi,
> Are these still available?
> Cheers,
> Colin


Hi yes, feel free to drop me a PM and we can arrange?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just to reiterate what Neil said, that’s an absolute cracking gesture :thumb:


----------

